# installation X11



## germanicus17 (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je veux installer Open Office et Gimp sur mon PowerBook (Os 10.4). Mais il faut d'abord installer X11 qui se trouve sur le CD 1 d'installation. Or je n'arrive pas à installer X11 aussi bien à partir de CD qu'en téléchargement.
Comment dois-je faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2005)

Peux-tu noud donner plus d'infos? Pourquoi X11 ne s'installe pas. celui-ci s'installe normalement dans le dossier utilitaire.Quels sont les messages qui s'affichent lors de l'installation.
@+


----------



## germanicus17 (14 Octobre 2005)

Quand je double clic sur l'icone représentant un carton de X11 sur le cd, j'ai la fenêtre d'installation qui apparaît : je suis les instructions des différentes fenêtres. J'ai ensuite le message que l'installation est correcte. Mais qu'en je vais dans application/utilitaires, X11 n'apparait pas. Si le reclic sur X11 dans le cd, le programme d'installation me demande si je veux une mise à jours : si je fait cette màj, X11 n'apparaît toujours pas dans application/utilitaires.

Où est le problème ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Octobre 2005)

Euh, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée désolée mais il me semble que le problème que tu évoques, je l'ai déjà lu dans un autre post sur ce forum, fais donc une petite recherche.

Bon courage. j'espère que quelqu'un d'autre pourra te dépanner

@+


----------



## Yoop (15 Octobre 2005)

Oui il y a pleins de sujets qui parlent de l'installation de X11.
Sinon t'as essayé de lancer Gimp ou OOo apres que t'es installé X11?


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Octobre 2005)

tente une petite recherche sur ton disque avec Spotlight, cela peut t'éclairer .


----------



## germanicus17 (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ceux qui ont r&#233;pondus.
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; lancer Gimp 2.2 et OOo 1.0.3. Par contre je n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir de fichier word dans OOo, pourquoi ? Existe-t-il une version plus r&#233;cente de OOo ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Octobre 2005)

oh que oui


----------



## germanicus17 (21 Octobre 2005)

J'ai téléchargé OOo2. Comment faire pour avoir plus de polices de caractères ? Comment faire apparaître mon imprimante ? Où se trouve l'équivalent de éditeur d'équation ?
Pour l'instant je n'ai pu ouvrir que la partie traitement de texte : comment ouvrir le tableur, l'équivalent power point ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FjRond (21 Octobre 2005)

germanicus17 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé OOo2. Comment faire pour avoir plus de polices de caractères ? Comment faire apparaître mon imprimante ? Où se trouve l'équivalent de éditeur d'équation ?
> Pour l'instant je n'ai pu ouvrir que la partie traitement de texte : comment ouvrir le tableur, l'équivalent power point ?
> Merci d'avance.


Installer fondu avec fink :

```
fondu          030428-2       Convert between Mac and UNIX font formats
```


----------



## germanicus17 (24 Octobre 2005)

Comment fait-on pour insatller fondu avec fink ?


----------



## germanicus17 (24 Octobre 2005)

J'ai oublié une autre question. Mon imprimante n'est pas détectée quand je travaille avec un  fichier OOo2 alors que je peux imprimer quand je suis dans OOo1.0.3. Pourquoi ?


----------



## FjRond (25 Octobre 2005)

germanicus17 a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on pour insatller fondu avec fink ?




```
$ sudo fink install fondu
```
Pour l'impimante, je ne sais pas.


----------



## goldensun (26 Octobre 2005)

quelqu'un s'y connais en motif?? ou openmotif plus exactement


----------



## germanicus17 (27 Octobre 2005)

Merci FjRond pour les informations. Mais étant un néophyte en la matière, je ne sais absolument pas comment on utilise ces lignes de programme : j'ai besoin de plus d'informations.


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Octobre 2005)

en gros, openOffice est un des rares programmes utilisant X11 à s'installer "simplement" comme un logiciel Aqua; pour tous les logiciels Unix que tu peux installer sur to mac, il y a deux projets qui portent ces logiciels , Fink et DarwinPorts. Et effectivement Fink te permet d'installer Fondu qui te servira pour les polices. (c'est du très rapide !)
Les sites :
http://fink.sourceforge.net/
http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/

et c'est pas si compliqué que ça finalement.


----------



## bonnie (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 

j'étais sur le post concernant l'installation d'open office 2. Je viens de vois celui-ci, car mon problme réside dans l'installation de X11 : il n'apparait pas dans le dossier utilitaires, mais semble pourtant installé. 

J'ai fait une visite sur le forume d'apple, et me rends compte qu'il y a pas mal de monde qui a le même problème. 

allez-voir sur : http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@502.n8I9akTVSQZ.1@.68bb35ca/0

ll parait qu'il faut installer X11 avec le cd de Tiger, mais passer par le dossier "installations optionnaires" (optional installations). 

Je vais voir et vous tiens au courant. 

A +, 

Bonnie.


----------



## bonnie (31 Octobre 2005)

Re-salut à tous. 

Ca y est ! J'ai enfin réussi à instaler X11 correctement ! 

C'est donc bien ça : en fait, X11 ne s'installe probablement qu'à moitié en passant par les packages présents sur le HD. 

Il faut donc, pour installer X11, procéder comme suit : 
- mettre le dvd 1 d'installation de mac OSX
- descendre dans la fenêtre du dvd jusqu'à voir un package "optionals intallations", et installer. Ca installe plein de programmes (iChat, ich'ai pas quoi, mais surtout X11), et c'est asez long, surtout dans l'installation de X11. 
- X11 est installé et utilisable dans le dossier applications/utilitaires. 

Il ne reste qu'à l'ouvrir pour pouvoir installer OOo2, et ça marche ! 

Youpi. 

A bientôt, 

Bonnie


----------

